# Keto, leptin levels and cheats?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Been doing some research on Keto diets and in particular cheat meals while on them.

Now, my gripe was "why are cheat meals required?". Tall assured me that:

"The refeeds are used to reset leptin levels. Fat loss on a keto diet is affected by the law of diminishing returns, as leptin down regulates as the keto diet goes on."

Which I accept.

Question is, is there another way? is there a way of supplementing a keto diet to keep Leptin levels sufficiently high (or low? im not sure which way it goes??) so you dont have to have a cheat meal and inturn to possitivley effect the rate of fat loss ofver time??

Or am i overthinking this? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Funnily enough, ive just stumbled onto a article about this here.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_nutrition/5_reasons_for_failed_body_transformations


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why do you think it will affect you negatively??


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Kezz said:


> why do you think it will affect you negatively??


Well during a keto cutting Diet I assumed the idea was to remain in a ketogenic state to facilitate fat loss. Cheating or carbing up will switch your primary energy source back to glycogen (id assume!?). Following a cheat id assume youd have to get your body back into a keto state, which is going to take another 2/3days therefore limiting fat loss days/week from a possible 7 to as low as 3/4.

Edit, ive just reread this! youd think i could find a word other than 'assume' in my vocab wouldnt you?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> Well during a keto cutting Diet I assumed the idea was to remain in a ketogenic state to facilitate fat loss. Cheating or carbing up will switch your primary energy source back to glycogen (id assume!?). Following a cheat id assume youd have to get your body back into a keto state, which is going to take another 2/3days therefore limiting fat loss days/week from a possible 7 to as low as 3/4.


Have you tried to stay on a Keto diet without coming off for 4-5 months? lol!! It will drive you insane.

Plus coming off ramps up metabolism, strength, energy (to a degree), replenishes stores of glycogen which will help maintain muscle mass.

I have a complete day off from keto once a week. Do a depletion workout first then super load...i mean eat BIG!! lol! with the use of certain supplements and hormones, it is very easy to get backk into Ketosis and quick. Front load your training around the load day and ease back later half of week with cv.

Works a treat!!

Barny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I see your point Barney, And i know loading will be necessary at some stage. 4-5months would probably be a bit excessive like, ill agree with you on that. DP says dont load for the first 2 weeks. then every week after that. But thats assuming your both glycogen and leptin depleated surely.

As for energy levels, I've done low carb diets before and feel pretty good on under 20-30g's a day (I think DP's is under 10g)

Its the whole once a week thing is doing my head in. In that article ^^^ Thibs mentions cheating/loading when your metabolism slows down and core temp drops in the mornings. That i can understand. Leptin drops, glycogen is low, fat loss rate slows eat some carbs leptin is up, glycogen replenished fat loss rate will increase. Right?

Ive heard Leucine can help induce ketosis. Dont know how true or not it is. What have you used? Also, how do you go about loading your training? Big ass heavy leg day the day after a load, smaller muscle groups and more cardio later in the week?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> I see your point Barney, And i know loading will be necessary at some stage. 4-5months would probably be a bit excessive like, ill agree with you on that. DP says dont load for the first 2 weeks. then every week after that. But thats assuming your both glycogen and leptin depleated surely.
> 
> As for energy levels, I've done low carb diets before and feel pretty good on under 20-30g's a day (I think DP's is under 10g)
> 
> ...


I will write up a detailed plan in a while for you mate, take from it what you need.

barny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Much appriciated mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BARNY said:


> I will write up a detailed plan in a while for you mate, take from it what you need.
> 
> barny.


Look forward to this one dude..


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

BARNY said:


> I will write up a detailed plan in a while for you mate, take from it what you need.
> 
> barny.


Nice one Ta.


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

cant believe this guys,

i spent about 2 hours writing a great long essay on keto diets etc. The damn system booted me out and i lost all the work AAArghh!!

I will attempt it again (in word) and transfer it at a later date.

How very annoying.

Sorry guys.

Barny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

What GG said. Unlucky man,


----------

